# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Robot >  Robot Hàn Bàn Ghế Thép Mạ Kẽm, Inox, Nhôm Tại Việt Nam

## tuangianglion

Robot hàn bàn ghế hiện đang được rất nhiều các công ty, nhà máy kể cả các xưởng tư nhân sử dụng rất nhiều bởi những ưu điểm tuyệt đối khi áp dụng robot hàn vào sản xuất bàn ghế hiện tại. Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu về Robot hàn nói chung và Ứng dụng Robot hàn bàn ghế nói riêng trong bài viết này nhé.

*ROBOT HÀN LÀ GÌ ? CÓ NHỮNG LOẠI ROBOT HÀN NÀO
*
Robot hàn là một hệ thống máy gồm nhiều trục chuyển động linh hoạt, kết hợp với nguồn hàn và cánh tay robot tạo nên một hệ robot hoàn hảo, được điểu khiển và lập trình với độ chính xác gần như tuyệt đối.Tùy vào từng mục đích sử dụng mà thị trường đã cho ra đời nhiều loại robot hàn khác nhau có thể kể ra như robot hàn tig, Robot hàn mig/mag, Robot hàn điểm hay Robot hàn laze.

*ROBOT HÀN BÀN GHẾ THÉP MẠ KẼM, INOX, NHÔM
*
Bàn ghế hiện tại có lẽ là sản phẩm thông dụng và được sử dụng rất nhiều trong đời sống, có rất nhiều loại bàn ghế bằng chất liệu và kiểu dáng khác nhau như bàn ghế gỗ, bàn ghế sofa, bàn ghế khung inox, khung kẽm, khung nhôm…Tuy nhiên số lượng bàn ghế dùng khung kim loại chiếm số lượng lớn do vậy nhu cầu sản xuất các loại bàn ghế này rất cao.

*CÁC LOẠI BÀN GHẾ THÔNG DỤNG
*
Trên thị trường hiện tại có các loại bàn ghế được áp dụng Robot như bàn ghế nội thất, hàn bàn ghế học sinh, bàn ghế công sở, bàn ghế hội trường, hội thảo…so với phương pháp áp dụng truyền thống là thuê nhân công và thợ hàn thì việc sử dụng Robot hàn cho năng suất, chất lượng hoàn toàn vượt trội và đặc biệt là tiết kiệm chi kinh tế.

*ROBOT HÀN BÀN GHẾ THÉP MẠ KẼM, INOX, NHÔM TẠI VIỆT NAM
*TẠI SAO NÊN ÁP DỤNG ROBOT HÀN BÀN GHẾ ?

Với hàn khung bàn ghế độ khó là không cao và không có nhiều góc chết (góc khó hàn), hơn nữa việc hàn khung bàn ghế được lặp đi lặp lại như nhau cho tất cả các sản phẩm. Khi áp dụng robot chỉ cần có bộ đồ gá thích hợp và lập trình Robot theo một chu trình hợp lý thì Robot có thể hàn* ngày đêm, không ngừng nghỉ với năng suất và chất lượng.

Robot hàn bàn ghế tại nhà máy
*ƯU ĐIỂM KHI ÁP DỤNG ROBOT HÀN VÀO SẢN XUẤT BÀN GHẾ
*
*1.Tăng chất lượng mối hàn*

Mối hàn của robot hàn luôn có độ ổ định, độ ngấu, thẩm mỹ và chất lượng rất cao . Robot hàn panasonic được tích hợp nhiều công nghệ hàn tiên tiến về hàn chống bắn toé, tạo hồ quang ổn định, cùng với tính đồng bộ cao do hãng Panasonic là nhà sản xuất duy nhất nghiên cứu phát triển đồng thời cả nguồn hàn và tay máy Robot công nghiệp


*2.Tăng năng suất sản xuất sản phẩm*

Với bài toán kinh tế, Robot hàn khi áp dụng vào đúng sản phẩm và được lập trình tốt thì năng suất sản xuất tăng một cách đáng kinh ngạc. Với những thời điềm yêu cầu sản xuất cao, Robot hàn có thể làm việc nhiều giờ liên tục với một độ ổn định cao, không cần nghỉ ngơi, giảm thời gian chết….đó là những điều mà người thợ hàn chưa làm được.

Robot Han Panasonic Weldtec
*3. Tiết kiệm chi phí*

Giá trị ban đầu khi đầu tư một Robot hàn Panasonic mới rơi vào khoảng từ 500tr trở lên tuỳ vào phiên bản. Với giá trị mà Robot hàn mang lại thì chỉ sau một thời gian gian bạn sẽ thấy là số tiền đó quả thật xứng đáng với những gì chú Robot hàn mang lại.

*4. Xu thế công nghệ*

Tự động hoá đang là xu thế của xã hội nó không gói gọn trong bất kỳ ngành nghề nào cả. Hiện tại gần như tất cả các lĩnh vực sản xuất công nghiệp đều đã và đang áp dụng công nghệ 4.0. Tự động hóa sẽ là chìa khóa cho phép doanh nghiệp phát triển vượt bậc và bỏ xa các đối thủ trong hành trình cạnh tranh về năng lực sản xuất

*ĐỀ XUẤT LỰA CHỌN ROBOT HÀN MIG VÀO HÀN BÀN GHẾ*
*1. Robot Hàn TM-1400VGIII*

Dòng robot phục vụ nhu cầu cơ bản, hàn được vật liệu thép thường.*Tính năng Weld Navigation giúp người vận hành dễ dàng tính toán thông số điện áp hàn và dòng hàn. Người vận hành chỉ cần nhập các thông số đã biết và tủ điều khiển sẽ tự động tính toán các thông số* còn lại của mối hàn bằng đường đặc tính đã được xây dựng của nguồn hàn.


*Robot hàn công nghiệp*

Dòng tay máy TM cho tốc độ dịch chuyển nhanh hơn các dòng Robot với tầm vươn tương đương.*3 trục chính (RT,UA,FA) có tốc độ cao hơn 22% so với Robot TA, đồng thời tầm vươn lớn hơn do đó cho hiệu năng cao hơn tay máy TA1400.*Nguồn hàn tích hợp tiết kiệm không gian...

*2.Robot Active Tawers Ứng Dụng Cho Hàn Nhôm, Thép Mạ Kẽm*

Để phục vụ cho ngành ô tô xe máy... với tỷ lệ hơn 70% số robot đang hoạt động, Panasonic đã lựa chọn các tiêu chí cần thiết để chế tạo thế hệ Robot hàn mới, với các tính năng mới giúp cho quá trình sử dụng có ưu điểm hơn đó là:

- Năng suất cao
- Chất lượng hàn cao
- Giảm biến dạng hàn

Robot Active Tawers（wgⅢ）
Năng suất cao đạt được nhờ các yếu tố*

- Tốc độ dịch chuyển cao
- Tốc độ trao đổi thông tin cao
- Tốc độ hàn cao
Để đạt được tốc độ dịch chuyển cao, Panasonic đã sử dụng các thiết kế tay máy mới, gọn nhẹ, có các động cơ servo đặc biệt với gia tốc cao và độ chính xác cao.

*Ưu điểm của Active Wire Process
*
Giảm độ bắn xỉ hàn hồ quang
Chất lượng mối hàn ổn định. Giữ ổn định hồ quang bằng cách ổn định chiều dài hồ quang hàn trong quá trình hàn
Hàn chất lượng cao của vật liệu mỏng với độ ngấu rất tốt.

*ĐỀ XUẤT ROBOT HÀN TIG VÀO HÀN BÀN GHẾ
*
Hiện nay trong lĩnh vực sản xuất bàn ghế, nội thất inox, hàn TIG đóng vai trò quan trọng. Yêu cầu thường thấy của các công ty sản xuất mặt hàng này đó là : sử dụng inox mỏng để giảm trọng lượng, giảm giá thành sản phẩm bằng cách tăng năng suất và giảm chi phí nhân công do đặc thù của hàn TIG yêu cầu tay nghề thợ hàn cao.

Robot hàn Tig
*Ưu điểm của robot hàn TIG Panasonic
*
- Tay may có độ chính xác lặp lại cao, đáp ứng được yêu cầu về mối hàn của chi tiết
- Nguồn hàn TIG số do hãng Panasonic sản xuất, tính đồng bộ cao, dễ dàng tinh chỉnh chế độ hàn
- Mỏ hàn TIG có làm mát nước, đảm bảo làm việc liên tục
- Tốc độ xử lý, trao đổi tín hiệu giữa tủ điều khiển và nguồn hàn cao.
- Điều chỉnh tốc độ bù dây hàn đồng bộ với dòng đỉnh và dòng đáy khi hàn TIG có xung (Synchronized TIG Welding)

Weldtec đã gửi tới quý khách về giải pháp ứng dụng Robot hàn vào hàn bàn ghế, quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn và sử dụng Robot hàn vui lòng liên hệ với số hotline nhé ! Trân trọng cảm ơn quý khách hàng.

CÔNG TY CP CÔNG NGHỆ VÀ THIẾT BỊ HÀN WELDTEC
Trụ sở chính : Lô S5 – 11, Khu Công Nghiệp Tân Triều, Triều Khúc, Hà Nội
Hotline : 0902.972.907 -  Email: nhung.nh@weldtec.com.vn 
Website : www.weldtec.com.vn

----------

